# FBA Triple Crown  Dec 11th & 12th



## fatback joe (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.flbbq.org/crown.htm

I had exchanged messages with a couple of you on this forum about meeting at this contest before I moved to put some more faces with names.   I am still thinking of making the trip down there, but the thought of a 20 hr drive from MA to cook in this is disheartening........really it is the 20 hrs back that is bugging me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 LOL   

Anyone interesting meeting up if I make the trip?  
Even if I don't, you should check it out just to see what a contest is all about if you haven't been to one and think you may ever want to get involved in the competion side of things

One of my goals at the start of the year was to qualify for the Invitational, so I almost feel some kind of obligation to make the trip and do it........I think I am going........just have to convince myself that is worth the time and effort.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 16, 2009)

Wish I could make it but its over 40hr drive for me. Hope you make it and have a great time. Oh and place highly.


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 30, 2009)

i didnt see a team from ma.   ..


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 30, 2009)

I lived in Florida until April


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 1, 2009)

im sorry for your loss


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 1, 2009)

You can say that again.  LOL


----------

